# Need info on building a Baja Bug



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

Hey guys...and females. My friend and I wanted to build a Baja Bug, but we dont really know anything about it. We need to know how much it will cost, what we have to do performance and upgrade wise, and how to keep it street legal. If you have any idea or information for us please send me a text/call (7175074614) pm me, or email me ([email protected])

We wanna gather as much info on this as we can before we get started. Thanks ALOT who ever helps.

-Mike and TW


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

do you have a bug yet? 
going to start with just a bug shell?
or buy a project bug with some stuff already in it?


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

IDK!! whats the best way of doing this? 

oh and btw, im a 17 yr old kid with a part time job, still in school (well now its summer) and getting a job at Ebersole Honda in the body shop. Just looking for a fun summer project to do with a couple of my friends.


----------



## Bostonshooligans (Jan 15, 2011)

interested,wish i knew something about it id help out, anyhow... subd :thumbup:


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

wth, the more the merrier haha!! give me a text if u wanna help out. i will be renting out the garage thats behind my house to do this.


----------



## Bostonshooligans (Jan 15, 2011)

dude your lucky enough to have a garage for rent behind your house?


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

yea, well see. the garage is to the house that we r renting out but my dad didnt wanna rent the garage too when we moved in so he can save some money. But now that im getting into body work and working on cars alot more i myself will be renting.


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

well theres many ways of doing this

for beginners buying someone project is kinda easier, considering they did it right and if not then you gotta figure out there mistakes trust me on that one lol

will be less money if you do it that way...


do you want to build the engine ground up? or just buy an engine and throw it it?


----------



## Bostonshooligans (Jan 15, 2011)

VDub-bros93 said:


> yea, well see. the garage is to the house that we r renting out but my dad didnt wanna rent the garage too when we moved in so he can save some money. But now that im getting into body work and working on cars alot more i myself will be renting.


that's sick man,i still gotta try to find a place like that near me -__-


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

haha, i guess. the best part is, its only $40 a month to rent it. and its does have electricity.


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

and to mk3Noob4NOW i just wanna buy the engine right now. i was thinking a diesel engine, but then i saw someone used a porsche 2.0 "pan cake" motor. How good r these "pancake" motors?
If not whats the most used engine in them? 

And how/ what kind of suspension would i use to lift it??


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I got mine at 11y.o., and dad and I spent a long time building it. Check out my album for pics in my sig.

We started with a solid shell, repaired it structurally, and started cutting/modding parts to work with it. If your fab skills are good, have at it! Starting with a full car can help, because you have a lot of the needed parts.

Depending on what you want to use the car for, you could go bus trans or car, Body lift, turned torsions or 3x3s, Thing beam... the possibilities are endless.

Check out this site for more info, ( http://www.azbaja.com/ForumsPro.html ) the guys here are great and full of advice, and check the aircooled forum here, while they may not be baja guys, they know whats up.

Mostly, enjoy it! I spent a lot of time in the garage on my car, and its definately worth it in the end for a cool baja!:laugh::thumbup:

P.s. hit me up if you need any pics/advice along the way.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

VDub-bros93 said:


> and to mk3Noob4NOW i just wanna buy the engine right now. i was thinking a diesel engine, but then i saw someone used a porsche 2.0 "pan cake" motor. How good r these "pancake" motors?
> If not whats the most used engine in them?
> 
> And how/ what kind of suspension would i use to lift it??


a 1600 vw engine would be fine for now, Im not a t4/914 engine fan. A watercooled or diesel swap is cool, but involves adding a cooling system and weight. If you are up to it, 2.3 fords and ecotec chev motors are common swaps.

Suspension can be lifted by "turning" the stock torsion bars, or by adding longer trailing arms and spindles, and wider beams.

http://vw.zenseeker.net/Wheels-TorsionBars.htm
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/images/3x3s11.jpg


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

well 1600cc vw are common and you can stroke it and put other performance parts on it and can even turbo it if you want

the pancake engines are like subaru engines... flat and are good price-reliability&power 

diesel out of a vw or audi? or from a truck? like an I-6

for suspension for the front you can do king pin and in the rear- irs , extended trailing arms, different torsion bars http://www.mckenzies.com/ they have a lot of good parts

this forum isnt really about the older vdubs but there are some baja and older vw forums that are probably more help then i am, my bug isnt a baja so i dont have much experience with that type of racing, mine is a drag car with a big block v8 in the front

the samba forum
Azbaja forum

can also pick up a Hot VW Magazine and look in the vack at ads for parts/brands , especially if theres a story/ article bought a baja bug, can give you more ideas/options


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

Ok sweet!! thanks alot guys! I will try and start it after i get this job at Ebersole Honda. lmao yes a HONDA dealer. And yes im a VW guy. quite ironic if u ask me. If i need any more help i will be back to ask away. I dont even know if i am actually gonna do this this summer. I hope so though.


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

And crestfallen, your baja bug is BA. Mad props man. If i need anymore info i will come to you. snet a friend request btw so i dont lose you haha.

I just want a baja bug for "recreational" purposes. Just something to have fun in, more of offroad fun then anything lol. but one thats also kinda showworthy.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks bud! Mine is mostly street driven, but sees mud occasionally. Its best to pick one side, otherwise you cringe every time a stone hits your nice paint, or you have a car that really doesnt fit at shows...

But, by all means, build one! There arent a lot around anymore... Everybody wants to go low lmao:laugh:


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

i know what you mean, my jetta is made to go low.

whether the bug is lowered or lifted or stock, i give it respect for hanging in there lmao.


----------



## Bostonshooligans (Jan 15, 2011)

VDub-bros93 said:


> haha, i guess. the best part is, its only $40 a month to rent it. and its does have electricity.


sweet deal man. :thumbup:


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

Dear crestfallen,

Those website u gave me will be huge help. Im so motivated to actually do this now.

Thanks so much,

Mike


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

good luck, glad to see kids these days are building classics and keepin them alive 
instead of the stupid autozone/walmart "customizations"

also cant wait till mine is 100% done
hoping for a consitant 9-10sec 1/4mile times


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

That would sweet to see Mk3noob4NOW. Post some videos of it then, i would love to see that.

Me and my friends make fun of the autozone "customizers" here in Lebanon. All the Peurto Ricans here do it. And then they wanna race us with their Honda's?? like really!!!???? My friend has a 2003 gli 24v and he gets hondas, acuras and mustangs wanting to race him all the time. Its so funny.

I cant wait to get my car first of all, but do the VR swap with it.

AND THEN!!!! i can show up the "hicks" of Lebanon county with the BA baja bug lmao:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

i only have a vid of it running did a few revs at the end but camera wasnt in a good position plus some wind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J44REfN7IaE

right now its just running and a ugly beast , but once i have money to throw around im gunna do frame off resto and do it with all new parts, found alot of used items off ebay and craigslist for it lol

cant wait till i have it at the track!! 
if it wasnt so loud it'd be a sleeper lol


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

VERY NICE SIR!!! cant wait to see it finished and running the 9secs.


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

thank you, and i cant wait either!! lol


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

sub-ing right meow:thumbup:
i was wondering if crestfallen would have taken part in discussion. his baja is tits


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

whit_ said:


> sub-ing right meow:thumbup:
> i was wondering if crestfallen would have taken part in discussion. his baja is tits


Thanks bro! The word baja comes up n I'm pretty much on it lmao


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

crestfallen your baja is more than tits. it could be the star of a famous porno


----------

